# My new OLD bow!



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

A buddy of mine called me and said he had a old bow for sale that he inherited. It's a martin (ted nugent) gonzo safari. I paid $60 for it and it came with the bow, quiver, 13 arrows, and case, 3 finger glove and broadheads.
Everything and the bow looks brand new. No wear on it anywhere... It has a brand new whisker biscuit on it and the original site that I'm guessing came as a package. Everything has zebra stripes on it so either it was a package or someone really wanted there stuff to match. 
I have a few bows but nothing older than 2010 and I wanted a old bow to hunt with this year and to use for rabbits when I run my dogs... I took it out back and shot a 10 inch group at twelve yards first time. I love it. I'm very excited but maybe it's just the archer coming out in me. I'm gonna take it in and get it tuned and adjusted Friday and maybe get it sighted in for the 1st.. 
Anybody have input on these bows? 
The broadheads are old too but I'd like to use them. I have the best of the best but I wanted to take a step back about 20 years and try my luck at bowhunting.


Tight lines and long tines!


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tight lines and long tines!


----------



## Killer_Instinct (Sep 8, 2014)

Thats awesome man!


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Killer_Instinct said:


> Thats awesome man!



Thanks! I think so too.


Tight lines and long tines!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Just be sure that you are tuned and practice with the hunting tips, and old bows will work just fine. I still shoot a 1997 Darton Cyclone and expect to kill everything that I draw on... 
What kind of broadheads are those. They look like they might be Thunderheads?
<----<<<


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Big green box full that says satellite on them 


Tight lines and long tines!


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tight lines and long tines!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

When I bought my used SL-50 back in the early 80's it came with these broadheads. I had trouble with planing and consistency even back then with a slow bow. You will really need to paper tune and practice with those broadheads to be sure that they do the trick for you....
<----<<<


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

I will try them. If they don't shoot straight i get rid of them. Hopefully they will though 


Tight lines and long tines!


----------



## cb223 (Mar 28, 2010)

brownitsdown84 said:


> Tight lines and long tines!




They sure look like Thunderheads to me. I had Sattilites when I first started hunting. They didn't look like that.

Very cool setup. I like it


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Any input on the whisker biscuit while using fingers? Heard I shouldn't do it...


Tight lines and long tines!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

brownitsdown84 said:


> Any input on the whisker biscuit while using fingers? Heard I shouldn't do it...
> 
> 
> Tight lines and long tines!


X2, the WB has no way of compensating for lateral movement as the string slips from the fingers. Thought it does look like they used a berger button to attach the WB. You basically need a shoot around rest not a shoot through. One other thing the cock vane should be in the up position, any part of the fletching that passes through the WB will give you fits. That stated try it and see if it works, got nothing to lose.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

cb223 said:


> They sure look like Thunderheads to me. I had Sattilites when I first started hunting. They didn't look like that.
> 
> Very cool setup. I like it


Satellites had an autumn orange ferrule waaaay back in the day, I shot Savoras then. These are just newer versions. The Thunderhead has a straight cut at the bottom of the blade, clearly these have a slight radius, Satellite characteristic.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I had one of those! It really was a very nice bow and performed very well. Have fun with it!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Swamp Monster said:


> I had one of those! It really was a very nice bow and performed very well. Have fun with it!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Good to hear, maybe I can put a big deer down with it this year


Tight lines and long tines!


----------



## Michael Wynn (Sep 10, 2015)

I also have an old Gonzo safari. Haven't took it out of the case in a while but it shot great the last time I used it. With all the high dollar Matthews hype,I put it against a friends one afternoon and we were both surprised. Now maybe it was the bows or maybe one of us was a better shot. The old gonzo pulled one over on the Matthews now that day.


----------

